# 1st Rabbit Processed: Deboned (pics)



## jktrahan (Mar 17, 2011)

I picked up a nice sized californian buck over the weekend that ended up being to aggressive and biting me pretty bad.

So today I processed my 1st meat rabbit. I was pleasantly surprised at how much meat there ended up being

link to pics: Pics


----------



## smalltimer (Mar 19, 2011)

great job cant wait to process my first rabbits in about 5 weeks time


----------



## Myke (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job. How long did it take to debone? That's something I need to learn. I saw a video somebody posted on youtube, took a pro about 2 minutes.


----------



## jktrahan (Mar 20, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> Nice job. How long did it take to debone? That's something I need to learn. I saw a video somebody posted on youtube, took a pro about 2 minutes.


It took me 1 hour for everything, including bleeding and cleaning and storing the hide to tan.

If I had another to debone it probably would have taken me about 10 minutes. It was nice to be able to chop up the meat into bite size pieces. Would be great for kabobs and fajitas...


----------



## wYs Ranch (Mar 21, 2011)

how did you actually debone it?


----------



## jktrahan (Mar 22, 2011)

You can search on YouTube.com for vids


----------

